
Pay Transparency: Is There Such a Thing as "Too Much?" - Salary.com Business - jrs235
http://business.salary.com/pay-transparency-too-much/?scm=b-n-022013
======
jrs235
Any startups here operate with similar transparency? How do you plan to scale
that out later on?

"The real question for SumAll, and organizations like it, is whether the
approach scales beyond the start-up phase. Will the 9 fixed salaries work as
the number and diversity of jobs increases? Will this approach work globally
or with thousands of employees? Will the corporate culture change over time
and be less supportive of pay transparency?"

